# Snow



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

Damn not enough snow to plow in north jersey, any one able to plow tonight?


----------



## sgrizz (Apr 14, 2009)

Not enough here in montgomery county pa . I thought we would get a good amount to use the quad but the driveway is slush and the storm is leaving the area so maybe next time it snows i will be pushing snow instead of water.:crying:


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah same thing happen here


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*no snow*

no snow, there talking about some next week but ani't banking on it, they 've been way off all winter. Just pain cold now, all of my gravel drives are froze soild tho


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It's snowing hear. But there is not enough to plow yet.


----------



## woofbutt (Oct 13, 2009)

tymusicBoys I played around all day in about 4-5" and 4-5' drifts. It was great. I got to break in my new Rincon and warn 60".


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

i pretty much just rode around havin some funxysport


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

woofbutt;890726 said:


> tymusicBoys I played around all day in about 4-5" and 4-5' drifts. It was great. I got to break in my new Rincon and warn 60".


when you brag like that, you better be prepared to post pictures along with it.


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Plowed here in Utah today. It wasn't a ton, but it was enough to need plowing. Really cold and dry! Gotta love desert snow.


----------



## hammer2108 (Nov 3, 2009)

wayne hows the cycle country working for u? Jersey looks like it got hit pretty well


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

I was able to plow today with the new Warn Provantage 60" straight blade. Overall it did a great job, I'm really impressed with how easy it is to connect and disconnect the plow. So far the plow itself has held up well... unfortunately I cant say the same about my synthetic rope.

It broke twice during the 1.5hours I was plowing, once was my fault, and the other was from me testing the plow before checking for burs. Unfortunately the rope had rubbed slightly on a bur before this storm even took place and it did a number on the rope. I knew it was going to snap and it was only a matter of time, but it made it through half my driveway before it finally did....

Overall I'd rate the plow system great so far, the snow was light and fluffy so it wasn't really hard test but a good one for the first plowable event of my season. 

Since it was the first time I got to use the new plow, I was too busy having fun to remember to take pictures... if it keeps snowing and I go back out I'll try to snap a few


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

hammer2108;916129 said:


> wayne hows the cycle country working for u? Jersey looks like it got hit pretty well


worst day ever!!!! got to use the plow a little bit last night and worked great! But this morning went to start my quad and ran fine.

Went inside for a break and turned the quad off while it was in 1st gear(I have electronic shift program)

Came out side and quad wont start unless it was in nuetral and my ESP would let me shift down, this happens from a power problem usually because my winch uses alot of juice - after 10 minutes sitting in usually starts but not this time

had to use the emergency manual shift - pain in the @ss

couldnt plow at all, way too annoying, now i dont know what to do


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

WayneSnow;917477 said:


> worst day ever!!!! got to use the plow a little bit last night and worked great! But this morning went to start my quad and ran fine.
> 
> Went inside for a break and turned the quad off while it was in 1st gear(I have electronic shift program)
> 
> ...


What kind of quad do you have? Check your owners manual. Mine had an override to allow you to start it in any gear. You have to have the brakes applied.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ALC-GregH;890801 said:


> when you brag like that, you better be prepared to post pictures along with it.


speaking of pics? you got any new ones , the one i saved doesn't do it for me anymore?

i am sorry had too bro have a nice christmas


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a 1999 honda foreman 450es. Lost the manual and don't know what to do.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

WayneSnow;917881 said:


> I have a 1999 honda foreman 450es. Lost the manual and don't know what to do.


get on a site like rincon riders, lots of info that is model specific


----------

